# Patches on a framebag?



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Man, I have all these sweet iron-on patches. How do you put them on your framebags? Just iron them on?


Slightly worried about melting a hole in the XPAC fabric. If someone else has patched successfully, let me know!


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Buy some badge magic. Air Force buddy clued me in on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

needle and thread?


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

alias said:


> needle and thread?


That's what I ended up doing. Sealed the needle holes with seamgrip afterwards for good measure.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Max, seam grip works fantastic on top stitching with Xpac. It's basically 100% waterproof - bags I've seam sealed with Xpac only ever leak at corners, never at top stitching. So good call!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

NickSmolinske said:


> Max, seam grip works fantastic on top stitching with Xpac. It's basically 100% waterproof - bags I've seam sealed with Xpac only ever leak at corners, never at top stitching. So good call!


Thanks Nick!


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

alaskamatt said:


> Buy some badge magic. Air Force buddy clued me in on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does the Badge Magic hold up in high temps? I'm in Southern California and definitely take the bike out in high 90's to end ride in the triple digits.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

No idea, I'm in alaska. Haha


----------

